# GRAPHIC video! - Heroic brother.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

You been warned. 
This boy rescues his sister from a sniper.

Yes it is graphic - it has a good ending - as far as we know.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I see several "issues" with that vid. First, never saw such a puff of smoke from a body shot like when the boy was shot in the arm. More is it was the arm he was supposedly shot in that he grabbed his sister with & drug her to safety.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I seen this earlier on another site,heart wrenching. 

You gotta be a special kind of sicko to fire on kids.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This was very hard to watch...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe that the actual puff of "smoke" was a bullet hitting a brick behind him. 

They were actually targeting a kid, it wasn't accidental. Smart and brave kid just trying to rescue his sister from those animals. Of course instead of shooting her one of those scumbags might have decided to "marry" her.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The are all scum, they like to use children making them think it is some type of game for them.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I watched the first one only because Cwoldojax said it ended well and I trusted him but there's no way I am clicking on this second one. Just from what I can see in the still shot I can tell it's something I don't want to see.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The girl survives they put her in the street and she fires a few shots. She seems happy because she doesn't know any better. 

I can't see the first video.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

From the video I looked at it appears as though the boy had a hand full of dirt and when a round passed near him he threw it and gave a good performance of being hit...had that been a rifle round through the chest there would be blood immediately visible on his light colored shirt. He was not hit. In slow motion the dirt puff obscures his right side completely so it was from his right hand...It was not from his chest.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

18+ Syria TANKS vs. MEN II - T-72 Tank battles Go&#8230;: 




Don't know why this is available on such a squeaky clean YouTube. Im always having to hit ok to watch some street fights but not for this.

Don't know if this is the original channel but it looks interesting. Too bad its probably Syrian government.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I got the video from a concealed carry forum thread.
Seems one the members said the video is from Syria but those are not Syrians speaking in the audio. Syrians do not say "Allahu Akbar!" (or "Aloha snack bar" with my bad hearing).

Seemed authentic to me.

The reason I posted was I believed it to be authentic and to clarify real drama on those distant lands... we've not experienced this here yet.

In a prepper mentality - kids scavenging, and daring the odds is reality. 
I saw kids in Indonesia risk getting shot by armed hotel security just to steal food from the kitchen. Yes the guards actually shot at them.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

James m said:


> 18+ Syria TANKS vs. MEN II - T-72 Tank battles Go&#8230;:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that taken in Detroit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> 18+ Syria TANKS vs. MEN II - T-72 Tank battles Go&#8230;:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely filmed in Middle East but the voice over is Russian, basically a "tutorial" on the strategic advantages of tanks to fight terrorists, nothing more.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't even want to give lessons on the Koran..I hate that stupid book... The koran is nothing but a redacted copy of the tora with BS words of a pedophile...Yes Mohammad is a pedophile. Screw you, you muslim skirts.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ban away folks


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I don't even want to give lessons on the Koran..I hate that ****in book... The koran is nothing but a redacted copy of the tora with BS words of a pedophile...Yes Mohammad is a pedophile. **** you you muslim ****s.


Ditto that in the strongest!

BTW: That video was also posted on The Blaze yesterday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Check the in box.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

What kind of person shoots at children?

I know some here believe I am NUTS coz I believe in a God that according to them the entire universe disproves His existence 
All I can say is He can't come soon enough to destroy the evil in this world.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Ditto that in the strongest!
> 
> BTW: That video was also posted on The Blaze yesterday.


Which video?

Don't be too hard on radical Islamist.
After all their just hungry from growing all that opium. That's why they shout "aloha snack bar!" When they get excited. 
#snicker #badjoke


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Was that taken in Detroit.


Yes. Its a local commercial for a Mercedes dealership in inner city Detroit. I was trying to get a vehicle shipped here.


----------



## wncbubbaprepper (Nov 9, 2014)

This video has been confirmed a fake. Look it up. Good acting though.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

wncbubbaprepper said:


> This video has been confirmed a fake. Look it up. Good acting though.


which one? the op video or the second one?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Boy saving his sister confirmed a fake.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I watched them debunk this on National news last night. It was produced by a film crew. Is there not enough REAL childhood suffering that you could bring attention to in Syria????


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Heard it was a complete fake, like "Abdul-Rahman Kassig", the so-called "peter" kassig's real name?
A phony. Sure looks that way, if you know these people and think about it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This shows the video of the crew getting ready for the shot

'Syrian hero boy' footage FAKE and was shot on Gladiator set, Lars Klevberg reveals | Daily Mail Online


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I was fooled by it. Did not intend to misinform anyone . Glad you vetted it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh you aren't alone.


----------

